# Office 365 >  >  Is there a MACOS version of WinHttp.WinHttpRequest.5.1

## ThePlanner

I am trying to get this to work on excel 2016 16.9  the MAC os version with the newly written VBA functionality.
it has been so long since i have used VBA because of the inadequacy of MAC versions of excel.  any help would be appreciated.  
i have searched and there is a lot of discussion of the windows version of this but no mention of a mac translation that can find.









```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kyle123

no, you'll probably need to write it in AppleScript and then call that from Excel

----------


## ThePlanner

not what i wanted to hear but thanks for the quick response.

----------

